# "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?



## Shabe (5. Juli 2010)

*"Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich finde die Tastatur der neueren Macs äusserst angenehm zum schreiben.  Bei einigen Windows-Laptops habe ich schon Versuche gesehen, die Mac-Tastatur nachzuahmen. Aber gibt es auch eine unabhängiges Keyboard für PCs?


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Diese Cherry STRAIT habe ich mir letzte Woche gekauft. Das Schreibgefühl ist besser als auf dem Mac, genauer, wertiger. Allerdings ist sie nicht aus Alu, sondern aus Plastik. Allerdings, wer Cherry kennt, will auch nichts anderes mehr haben.


----------



## Shabe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Genau sowas habe ich gesucht. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Gäbe dann noch diese hier.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Arctic Cooling » Arctic K381-W Tastatur, DE Layout - white


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

@gh0st76
Die AC Tastatur gegen die Cherry? Das wäre wie wenn man einen rostigen Käfer (AC) mit einem Oberklasse Wagen vergleicht (Cherry).

Die AC war auch erst in meinen Interessenbereich gelangt, aber Qualitativ ist die noch schlimmer als die Logitech Tastaturen. Und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## Shabe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Gäbe dann noch diese hier.
> 
> Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Arctic Cooling » Arctic K381-W Tastatur, DE Layout - white


Interesting...werde mir das mal anschauen. Danke!


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

So schlecht ist die AC Tastatur nicht. Wenn ich mit ne Cherry kaufe, dann direkt eine mit mechanischen Switches. Da hat man dann was richtiges. Oder halt von einem Anbieter eine der die Cherry MX Switches verbaut. Besonders da die Strait und die AC Tastatur die gleiche Technik verwendet.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Die AC ist ein klappergestell gegenüber der Strait. Da brauchen wir gar nicht zu Disskutieren. Ich hab die AC ausprobiert und bin extrem enttäuscht gewesen. Die Cherry ist um einiges robuster und auch deutlich angenehmer beim Tippen und ich tippe im Grunde den lieben langen TAg (nicht immer aus Spaß). Daher sind mir gute Tastaturen sehr wichtig. 

Und es ist mir auch völlig egal ob die beiden die selbe Technik verwenden, Tatsache ist das beide sich völlig anders anfühlen. Die eine klappert wie eine 5€ OEM billig Tastatur, die andere ist massiv und die Tasten tippen sich völlig anders. Rate mal welche welche ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Man sollte auch mal den Preis sehen. Die AC kostet 14 und die Strait 30. Beide werden nicht wirklich lange halten. Wenn, dann sollte man direkt mehr investieren. Die AC wird nicht so schlecht sein wenn man sich die Bewertungen von Kunden ansieht. Ist immer eine Frage was man persönlich besser findet. Ich würde mit auch keinen Strait kaufen da ich was besseres gewohnt bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Gibs so eine Tastatur auch mit beleuchteten Tasten?


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

So eine direkt wohl nicht. Da gibt es dann wohl nur die Microsoft X4 oder die KeySonic KSK-6001 UELX.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

@gh0st76
Die Saitek Ultra Silm wurde mir auch empfohlen, und ich trottel hatte mich auf die guten Kundenrezessionen verlassen.... am Ende ist die erste nach 3 Maonten kaputt gegangen, die Zweite hat nach 4 Monaten angefangen zu spinnen. Wenn meine Cherry defekt ist, rufe ich da an und bekomme anstandslos eine Neue. 
Es geht hier nicht um das "persönlich" es geht um Qualität. Und hier hat die AC gar nichts entgegenzusetzen.

@Quanti
Wäre mir nicht bekannt. Zumindest keine brauchbare. Sonst würde so eine auf meinen Tisch stehen.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Wenn die Tastatur von AC nach 3 Monaten defekt ist, dann hat man auch Anspruch auf Ersatz. 2 Jahre Garantie. Das ist nicht nur bei Cherry so.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Bei Cherry rufe ich an, geb die ID durh und hab spätestens in 2 Tagen einen Ersatz, auch nach 18 Monaten. Allerdings it mir noch keine Cherry kaputt gegangen und ich hatte einige mehrere Jahre. Versuch das mal bei AC. Und klapprig bleibt klapprig.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Kann ja sein. Nur das ein Kollege die hat und die nicht so klapprig ist wie du sie hier beschreibst.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Ich bin vielschreiber, und ich bin, was Tastaturen angeht, sehr empfindlich. Das ist neben einer guten Office Maus das A und O am PC für mich. Es gibt auch Leute die sagen das eine Logitech G19 super ist... ja.. vielleicht zum spielen... aber zum Tippen ein Graus und Qualitativ für den Preis ein Witz.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Naja. Vielschreiber nehmen eher Tastaturen mit MX Switches da dort der Anschlag und die Lebensdauer erheblich besser sind. So ne Strait oder überhaupt was mit Scissor-Switches oder Rubberdomes würden mit nie auf den Tisch kommen. Wenn man mal den Preis sieht, dann ist die Qualität in Ordnung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Wäre mir nicht bekannt. Zumindest keine brauchbare. Sonst würde so eine auf meinen Tisch stehen.


 
Das ist schade, aber immerhin ist sie silber und ncht schwarz wie alle anderen.
Ich suche da eine leichte Tastatur für meine Frau, denn die meckert immer, dass sie die dunklen Tasten auf dem Notebook nicht gut sehen kann (womit sie recht hat).


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Ansichtssache. Man kann die AC trotzdem nicht mit der Strait vergleichen, da stehen Welten dazwischen. Weit größere Welten als der Preis es vermuten lässt. 

Ich mag flache Tasten zum schreiben, finde ich viel angenehmer als höhere Tasten. Und da kann ich leider nicht auf Tastaturen mit Switch zurück greifen. Und was das einsetzen der selben Technik betrifft... Kühler verwenden auch alle im Grunde die selben Techniken, unterscheiden sich aber in Verarbeitung, Qualität und Leistung erheblich.

@quantenslipstream
Sorry, würde dir da gerne etwas raten, aber ich habe mir einige beleuchtete Tastaturen angesehen und irgendwie waren die alle nicht so der Reißer. Und wie du sagst, die meisten sind eh schon dunkel. Warum nicht so eine kleine Klemmlampe für sie kaufen? Gibts doch extra solche Tastaturlampen. Ob die was taugen weiß ich allerdings nicht. Kann mir vorstellen das die unter Umständen blenden können.


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Ich besitze eine Raptor Gaming K2 - mittlerweile seit 2 Jahren und ich muss sagen, dass es meine bisher beste Tastatur ist,gerade wenn es um Tastenanschlag und tastenhöhe geht (nicht zu hoch, aber auch nicht zu flach) geht.
Allerdings ist sie momentan wohl nicht mehr erhältlich...

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

Die Raptor Gaming K2 ist eine umgelabelte Cherry


----------



## PIXI (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Mac-Design-Tastatur" für PC?*

^^kann ich nur zustimmen! ist eine cymotion expert

bin auch stolzer besitzer und was den support angeht- geht nichts über cherry.

gruß PIX


----------

